# One way Lyft prevents me from reaching bonus...



## Hagong (Jan 17, 2017)

I'm in Daly City needing one more ride and I get a ping to SFO, 17 mins away...


----------



## JuniorSF (Jan 25, 2017)

How did it prevent you from getting a bonus?


----------



## Hagong (Jan 17, 2017)

I was at 91% acceptance rating. I had two SFO pickups that I didn't accept prior.


----------



## mjyousse (Dec 7, 2016)

Hagong said:


> View attachment 113187
> View attachment 113188
> I'm in Daly City needing one more ride and I get a ping to SFO, 17 mins away...


That is very true. Once you start getting close to your bonus they start giving you 10+ minutes ride request. Like I was a Divisadero and Geary they gave me a pickup request from across the GGB 20 minutes away, I was low 90s% acceptance rate. Their algorithm is for sure not towards the closest driver. They have some top notch ex Google, Facebook and Apple programmers, I'm very sure they can figure out how to pair us with the closest passenger/driver. Lyft being super shady


----------



## Hagong (Jan 17, 2017)

I texted one pax to cancel. It put me in an airport queue of 12 mins to get back to the staging area. Can't figure how to get rid of that 12 min timer.
I got my last ride needed.

If it's not throttling requests, it's requests with far destinations. Now, long pickups.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

I needed 2 rides yesterday to get to 90% to qualify for a $40/hr. and a $55/hr. guarantee from early Sunday morning. Got 1 close by shorty ride where she even tipped me $5 then I got the dreaded 15 minute request. Had to take it to get approximately $57 bonus. Turned out OK he wasn't going far and I was back home in about an hour. Made $12 and the bonus.


----------



## Greenie (Jan 26, 2016)

This shiet from this morning while in in lower Haight which is middle of SF. Pax apps show at least 2 dozen cars in the marina which is a lot closer yet they sent me the f-----g ping. Also no f-----g way 25 minutes to far end of Belvedere that's at least 45 through SF and Marin


----------



## Hagong (Jan 17, 2017)

^ Regular Lyft or Plus?


----------



## Greenie (Jan 26, 2016)

That's regular lyft


----------



## Hagong (Jan 17, 2017)

Maybe the pax gave those 2 dozen or so cars in the area 3-stars or below previously


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Accept the ride and then either wait and don't drive towards them and they will eventually cancel or you can claim you arrived without driving towards them they'll call if you times don't answer then they will cancel. That is how you properly game the system


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

Hagong said:


> View attachment 113187
> View attachment 113188
> I'm in Daly City needing one more ride and I get a ping to SFO, 17 mins away...


Next time accept it,park,turn your phone on airplane mode and keep checking until pax cancels.It won't count against you,it just appears as if you have a bad network signal and pax hate to wait so they usually cancel when they don't see your car moving.I always have 100% acceptance rating each week and I do it often


----------



## Hagong (Jan 17, 2017)

luvgurl22 said:


> Next time accept it,park,turn your phone on airplane mode and keep checking until pax cancels.It won't count against you,it just appears as if you have a bad network signal and pax hate to wait so they usually cancel when they don't see your car moving.I always have 100% acceptance rating each week and I do it often


I accidentally accepted one trying to swipe up to go Airplane mode on the iphone. Texted pax to cancel and send another request, theres no charge if done immediately. I got the cancel but put me in 12 min airport queue to go back to staging area.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

Hagong said:


> I accidentally accepted one trying to swipe up to go Airplane mode on the iphone. Texted pax to cancel and send another request, theres no charge if done immediately. I got the cancel but put me in 12 min airport queue to go back to staging area.


That sucks.I've used that trick since my 3rd month driving and my acceptance has never been lower than 98%


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Hagong said:


> View attachment 113187
> View attachment 113188
> I'm in Daly City needing one more ride and I get a ping to SFO, 17 mins away...


I stopped trying for the PDB about a month ago. They were like, drive during these 3 time periods each day, but it might vary day-by-day -- for a total of 6 days. Oh, and you should exceed 85 calls. I was like, "Uh, no, Master, and you can kiss your Lyft Line calls goodbye, because that was the only reason I was taking 'em. In fact, now I only accept Primetime calls, because if I'm going to make less than minimum-wage, I'm doing it on my terms." There's just something about knowing the passenger is being disenfranchised, too, that feels so right.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Yeah, no more pdb for me

Guess I'll hold out for surged-up Lyft Plus only instead


----------



## EnjoyEnJan (May 18, 2016)

mjyousse said:


> That is very true. Once you start getting close to your bonus they start giving you 10+ minutes ride request. Like I was a Divisadero and Geary they gave me a pickup request from across the GGB 20 minutes away, I was low 90s% acceptance rate. Their algorithm is for sure not towards the closest driver. They have some top notch ex Google, Facebook and Apple programmers, I'm very sure they can figure out how to pair us with the closest passenger/driver. Lyft being super shady


They used to not be shady until recently. That's why I drove for them 50 hrs a week instead of uber.


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

If your whole bonus is on the hook and your that close to making it why not just take the ride?


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

mjyousse said:


> That is very true. Once you start getting close to your bonus they start giving you 10+ minutes ride request. Like I was a Divisadero and Geary they gave me a pickup request from across the GGB 20 minutes away, I was low 90s% acceptance rate. Their algorithm is for sure not towards the closest driver. They have some top notch ex Google, Facebook and Apple programmers, I'm very sure they can figure out how to pair us with the closest passenger/driver. Lyft being super shady


Not so sure. I completed the $180 rental car bonus yesterday with some 28 rides. The last 2 rides or so were some timely 3-4 pax line rides for a full car. So got to the $180 rental bonus without having to leave the city for SFO/Oakland area etc.


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

Yep!!!! All super far away. Besides im having rides being cancelled mid flight, and the pax were in the front seat and we both couldn't understand .wtf happen. He tried to reorder and he gets someone 15 minutes away. That happened twice yesterday, besides my location on gps was like 15 miles away and I was no way near it said I was. It's taking 15 hours longer to get the same amount of rides


----------



## Hagong (Jan 17, 2017)

Almost got me again! One more ride needed and hovering at 92%. Got the ping as im heading the opposite direction.
Canceled this and the next Line ping which brought me to 90%.


----------



## Luber4.9 (Nov 25, 2015)

Lyft is obviously gaming their driver bonuses. Abusing your top drivers can't be a great idea.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

I'm sorry you're so angry and judgemental -- you don't even know me. Statements about making less than minimum-wage ($10.50/hour in CA) are factual based on current driving conditions. For example:










This, however, doesn't mean I will make less than minimum-wage every single hour, it means that 1.) I understand why I've been mislabeled as an independent contractor and 2.) that when my earnings are evenly distributed over a tapestry of time (1 year), I have not netted more than a few thousand dollars for 12 months of my time (over 2000 hours) -- which equates to earning an hourly wage that's less than minimum-wage.

In my case, I've done over 5,000 rides for Lyft, so they have no reason to incentivize me with higher paying calls, long distance calls, bonuses, etc. -- those calls are being reserved for new drivers, that way there's a perception of sustainability.

I've also been sexually assaulted on their platform twice -- and have gone public about them not doing enough to protect their drivers (we're not even allowed to carry pepper spray), have written letters to every major journalist and news outlet on the planet, and have made written declarations in lawsuits against them -- advising the courts not to accept their settlement offers.

And, because of all this, 90% of my calls are 1-3 mile Lyft Line calls, so that's why my earnings differ so heavily from yours -- Lyft is retaliating against me and is trying to make me quit (because they can't fire me with dual dash cams and a 5.0 rating); but I would prefer they fire me, that way my story can finally go national -- that's what my contacts are waiting for.

And yes, I am sleeping in my car, because after New Years I was no longer able to afford my rent + car, and since my car was paying me less than minimum-wage, I chose it over rent.










Is my being Lyft's most hated driver what got me into this mess? Yea. Do I regret constantly speaking out against them in an effort to show the world what a 2017 payday loan likes like (where you exchange the equity in your vehicle for cash up front, while the financier takes a huge cut)? No. I'd rather stand up and fight for what I believe in, even if it means I'm standing alone.

Have a great night, and sleep well.



getoutofmycar said:


> How can you make less than minimum wage?
> 
> I hear you whine and moan that you live in your car and being screwed by Lyft and you make peanuts.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

My roommates pax was charged 52 dollars and he only received 3.50 for 16 miles... And big surge...
They are blatantly ripping off drivers....


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

getoutofmycar said:


> Your #1 problem is you are working at the 9am hour.
> 
> Working days is plain stupid. PERIOD!!!
> 
> ...


The peak that morning was 7 and 8. I couldn't make it because I was too exhausted from the night before (driving until 3). Not trying to be an ass, but you couldn't school me if you tried. I made the PDB for 11 months straight. I've made exactly what you're bragging about this week (cuz you think you're the best). Mmmkay. I work "peak hours" across the map -- period. Get out of your head for a minute and listen to me when I tell you that every one of my calls has become a Line, and they're usually $3.50 a piece. You and I are not the same. You are not being retaliated against. We are not walking in the same shoes. You might think that Lyft doesn't care, but they do -- I have enough video surveillance, documentation and therapy bills to last me a year. If I wasn't a misclassified employee, I'd have a huge settlement right now. LYFT IS A F***ING JOKE. They know it, and they show it. And I'm glad they haven't turned on you -- THIS IS ME CLAPPING.

If I had another option besides my car, I'd take it, but I don't. It's not just a car, it's food, it's a cell phone, it's $600 a month in therapy for sexual assault and PTSD, it's a minimum credit card payment, etc. And it was a guy who sexually assaulted me and wouldn't let me go. Then, the second time, a girl. And the guy who pulled a knife on me was likely homeless. And no, you're not allowed to have weapons in your car. Let a passenger accuse you of having one and you're done.

Woe is me? Victim? No. It's called advocating. If you want to be a sheep, be one.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

getoutofmycar said:


> How can a girl sexually assault you? Sounds like a fantasy come true.
> 
> How can you work full time, only get Line requests, and give up on 85 rides per week as "slavery"
> 
> ...


From an intellectual standpoint, I think I'm done with this conversation. Have a good rest of your day.


----------



## Honestabe23 (Dec 7, 2017)

I drive for both Uber and Lyft here in the Bay Area and have noticed that whenever I'm close to reaching my bonus on either of the platforms, I stop getting rides or get them really far apart like one every 2 hours or something like that. Has this happened to any of you?


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

surprised they didnt cancel the ride from under you.
That's their new thing.


----------



## ROTA (Jun 23, 2017)

Why dont you hit arrived and wrong address show until this shitty guy cancel?
Do it and hit offline right after
Game the system baby


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

heynow321 said:


> Accept the ride and then either wait and don't drive towards them and they will eventually cancel or you can claim you arrived without driving towards them they'll call if you times don't answer then they will cancel. That is how you properly game the system


Close the Lyft app and wait for the next Uber ping. Lyft sees you as losing connection with the system. Pax sees you as not moving. Put your phone ringer on silent and don't answer it. The Lyft pax will cancel, usually within a few minutes or after the first unanswered call.


----------



## Bob fox (May 18, 2016)

Hagong said:


> View attachment 113187
> View attachment 113188
> I'm in Daly City needing one more ride and I get a ping to SFO, 17 mins away...


Looks like you were the closest available driver.


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

if you are trying to get your prime time bonus, they will give you long rides!! if you are below 90% acceptance rate, your getting all the short rides.


----------

